# Gezondheids Magazine > Nieuwtjes over gezondheid en welzijn >  'Breinpil' voor verbetering van mentale prestaties gepresenteerd - BN/De Stem

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum



----------


## PoorTwistedMe

Hmmm... Als je daar nou een overdosis van neemt.... wordt je dan ook superslim?


Klinkt wel goed... Ik wel benieuwd naar de bijwerkingen...

----------

